# Strother Rush XT



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Just ordered one in AP Black, anybody shootin' one of these flame throwers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

yeah, sweet bow, fast, smooth, quiet, but i dropped my cash on a wrath last year. strother definately is a dark horse, but onee of the best bow companies out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

